# crossfit games



## blazinkill504 (Jul 12, 2012)

sooooooooooo whos watchin em? better question is does anyone follow the new sport?


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thta shit aint no sport man...

I hate crossfit as it is dangerous and a reckless way to exercise.

It has no structure and is not system as they claim it to be. 

The wod's are just thrown together haphazardly and are based of ridiculous things. Im gonna exercise the number of reps of my oldest kid... Thats fucking stupid and is left for people who do not have a clie about actual strength and conditioning.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 12, 2012)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dGIvnxYzUlw[/video]


[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iXFgUAvzUaM[/video]


[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g4X3mIJkoLo[/video]


Just a few bad examples of the bad programming and recommendations made by these xfit "guru" trainers.

There is this one dude who just is bat shit stupid on running/jogging/sprinting mechanics and makes the claim "if you aint runnin this way, you are running blind". Lol


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 14, 2012)

if not many can keep up i see it as a sport. how is it dangerous or wreckless? thats the good part they're throwin together randomly so you're never doin the same shit over an over. it also is done that way so you're all around fit. sure you can throw weight around, but can those same ppl usually get on some gymnastic rings an do a hand stand? not usually same goes with endurance athletes sure they can run, swim, or bike far, but can they throw around heavy weight? not usually. these dudes do it all an the point of crossfit is no matter what it is you go all out an the ability to continue to go all out over an over again.

so ppl who go just to get in shape an are tired fuck up. that happens no matter what kinda workout you do. i cant tell you how many times ive seen bars flyin all over cause someones usin a suicide grip an it slips out their hands an fuckin weights are everywhere. so i dont take that as a "bad example." the second one there really wasnt much wrong with that besides i know you're gonna say "thats not a real pullup" well he's tryin to do it as fast as possible thats why he puts that say or "kip" into the pullup. nothin wrong with it just gettin more of your body/momentum involved. an the last one was just an idiot. who the fuck squats like that?!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 15, 2012)

I think crossfitters tend to think they're already a beast and don't work their way up. 

First day @ CF gonna squat 300, deadlift 500, and press 250. I got this..I'M CROSSFITx. Plus I'll run 10 miles.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 15, 2012)

Double post of FITNESS


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 15, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> I think crossfitters tend to think they're already a beast and don't work their way up.
> 
> First day @ CF gonna squat 300, deadlift 500, and press 250. I got this..I'M CROSSFITx. Plus I'll run 10 miles.


so is that why most crossfitters constantly try to beat their last pr's in the workouts they do?


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 15, 2012)

cross fit is intense and legit as fuck


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 15, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> so is that why most crossfitters constantly try to beat their last pr's in the workouts they do?



That's exactly the problem. It's well known, and has been for a long time before becoming westernized(check out old school russian/soviety training regimens) that progressive cycling is the only way to continue making gains without increasing risk for injury or overexertion. Not tooting my own horn, but I'm a cpt, experienced with training military personnel, a sports med student, and a decade or so of lifting experience, so I have a fair understanding of the anatomical and physiological effects of different actions; crossfit will get you in shape and I'll never deny that, as I've followed it for 3 months before and had decent results, but its far from well-designed in general , and I think we'll be finding a lot of crossfitters with some pretty serious problems in a few years. Similar to p90x's concept of muscle confusion. Yes, the theory is true, but implementing change every 4 weeks has also been well documented as less effective than 10-16 week cycles. Your body doesn't adapt that fast, and you'll find that a well-designed program will often have its largest gains in the middle weeks(around weeks 3-10). Yes, soreness is higher the first couple weeks and that makes so many people think its working better, but I assure you that delayed onset muscle soreness is not the goal of working out. Samson, Saxon, and many other of the greats all agreed that you should come out of the gym more energized than you went in for strength gains(not hypertrophy, not endurance, strength). I know crossfit is designed for all-around athleticism, but they really put very little structure, and no progressive cycling. So regardless of specific goals, the entire foundation upon which the program is 'designed' is flawed.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 15, 2012)

i dont see the flaw. everyone of you are comin from the angle of to get stronger to get stronger to gain muscle. thats not the mail goal of crossfit. ive had a cpt as well an i agree that switchin it up too soon wont give you the absolute best results muscle gain wise. i also do agree that crossfit prolly has a lot more negative effect on the body joint/bone wise due to the movements. not everyone is workin out to be big in strong tho that is what ppl are seemin to miss. hypertrophy is great like i said if you wanna be a bodybuilder, but not for crossfit. id rather be all around more athletic than just be able to throw heavy weight around for my size. the structure is based on life in general. you never know what life is gonna throw at you same with crossfit you never know what workout is gonna be up for that day. you cant deny that most of the crossfit movements are functional weight liftin movements. the only reason you have a risk for more injury is due to the intensity of the workouts.

id rather be all around in shape an have a random routine than have a set one an just try an be big an buff which these dudes seem is the goal of crossfit aside you. an crossfit is great for people who dont like set routines the randomness is what makes most come back to do more along with the results you get from it.


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 15, 2012)

If you dont see the flaws, youre exactly who they're marketing to. The science is NOT there. Spend some serious time learning about physio(I ahve several cpt and specialty certs ranging from geriatrics, special populations, and aquatic aerobics to trx training, I assure you they dont go in depth AT ALL as far as clinical and advanced science, its mostly basic concept and application, as well as vocab for the national certs. Take an upper division course in physio, maybe applied physio too, neuromuscular science, biomechanics, and musculoskeletal function, and I can GUARANTEE you will no longer endorse crossfit. Theres a big difference between the 40 hour weekend vocational cpt course and 1000+ hours of university studies(one of 13 semesters). I'm not trying to dog you, I know it sounds that way, im just trying to demonstrate a point. 

Your response is exactly why I addressed it in a general athletic sense, not specifically for hypertrophy or strength gains. Crossfitters always seem to want to attack bodybuilders, powerlifters, marathon runners, or anyone who doesnt crosstrain. Not everyone is a martial artist or interested in being able to run obstacle courses. And if you deny that the deadlift and squat (2/3 of powerlifting) are functional exercises that are not only used daily, but develop supportive musculature for other movements, you're just ignorant. But regardless of goals, I'm trying to talk about crossfit only, not comparing it to anything else. I bring up points of strongmen from ancient russia for a specific reason, and its not to one-up crossfit. Learn their philosophies on fitness and health in general. I dont care if you hate on powerlifting, any 60 year old man who can put 400lbs overhead with one hand clearly knows what hes doing, especially if he can do it without hurting himself year after year. Records from pre-wwII that still havent been beat, even with all the 'advancements' we have made. Regardless of goals, your physiology doesnt change, and that means that crossfits basic foundation of physical adaptation is not in line with what's most efficient and safe for your body.

Though any program requiring you to increase weight or volume every workout is usually aimed at either hypertrophy or strength gains, not endurance, I understand the hybrid well-rounded concept to the program. And believe me, military training doesnt permit you to be a powerlifter or bodybuilder without seriously suffering anytime you go to unit pt. So crossfit is HIGHLY promoted within the military becasue the overall goals are considered to be the same. 

'the only reason you have a risk for more injury is due to the intensity of the workouts.' - honestly one of the most incorrect things I've seen in awhile. Youre saying that doing a single of something like a deadlift or squat is actually less intense than 10 tire flips or 10 pullups on rings? If so, I'm just going to stop there... If not, then you need to start thinking big picture. 

I wont deny that crossfit is based on functional movements. I also wont deny its benefits and results as, like I mentioned, I followed it for a few months, and continue to incorporate some of the concepts and exercises into my, and my clients', programs. I will however continue to deny its general safety, efficacy, and proper training fundamentals though. And that to me is enough to ask myself why its being considered revolutionary. And since it doesnt hold up to proven science, it therefore isn't optimal and shouldnt be claimed as such.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 15, 2012)

you see, the flaw is in the design. For athletic performance, one as a strength and conditioning professional needs to set a structured approach in order to keep achieving athletic performances and successes in their respective coach.

in xfit, there is no structure to the training routines they use and to beat your own pr every workout is setting you up for an injury and disaster in the training room. for weekend warriors trying to push themselves it is alright, but for training serious athletes that need to perform well every time they compete, this approach is not necessary.

what xfit is doing is telling the general population that it is ok to do bad in the weight room and that it is ok to use bad technique as long as you get the number of reps,sets or minutes in, its a good workout... and you cannot judge a workout by how sore or how much you sweat. many in the general pop do not understand simple exercise physiology and as such fall victim to such scams as xfit, trx, p90x, insanity and other hyped up crap...

also, making you max out on each lift then having you perform a 400meter sprint then back to the max lifts, that is just stupid man... their thinking is that working while fatigued is what makes people tough, no it does not... It promotes bad technique and bad coaching as well as putting your athlete in harms way... something I and many other strength and conditioning specialists do not believe in...





blazinkill504 said:


> i dont see the flaw. everyone of you are comin from the angle of to get stronger to get stronger to gain muscle. thats not the mail goal of crossfit. ive had a cpt as well an i agree that switchin it up too soon wont give you the absolute best results muscle gain wise. i also do agree that crossfit prolly has a lot more negative effect on the body joint/bone wise due to the movements. not everyone is workin out to be big in strong tho that is what ppl are seemin to miss. hypertrophy is great like i said if you wanna be a bodybuilder, but not for crossfit. id rather be all around more athletic than just be able to throw heavy weight around for my size. the structure is based on life in general. you never know what life is gonna throw at you same with crossfit you never know what workout is gonna be up for that day. you cant deny that most of the crossfit movements are functional weight liftin movements. the only reason you have a risk for more injury is due to the intensity of the workouts.
> 
> id rather be all around in shape an have a random routine than have a set one an just try an be big an buff which these dudes seem is the goal of crossfit aside you. an crossfit is great for people who dont like set routines the randomness is what makes most come back to do more along with the results you get from it.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 15, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> If you dont see the flaws, youre exactly who they're marketing to. The science is NOT there. Spend some serious time learning about physio(I ahve several cpt and specialty certs ranging from geriatrics, special populations, and aquatic aerobics to trx training, I assure you they dont go in depth AT ALL as far as clinical and advanced science, its mostly basic concept and application, as well as vocab for the national certs. Take an upper division course in physio, maybe applied physio too, neuromuscular science, biomechanics, and musculoskeletal function, and I can GUARANTEE you will no longer endorse crossfit. Theres a big difference between the 40 hour weekend vocational cpt course and 1000+ hours of university studies(one of 13 semesters). I'm not trying to dog you, I know it sounds that way, im just trying to demonstrate a point.
> 
> Your response is exactly why I addressed it in a general athletic sense, not specifically for hypertrophy or strength gains. Crossfitters always seem to want to attack bodybuilders, powerlifters, marathon runners, or anyone who doesnt crosstrain. Not everyone is a martial artist or interested in being able to run obstacle courses. And if you deny that the deadlift and squat (2/3 of powerlifting) are functional exercises that are not only used daily, but develop supportive musculature for other movements, you're just ignorant. But regardless of goals, I'm trying to talk about crossfit only, not comparing it to anything else. I bring up points of strongmen from ancient russia for a specific reason, and its not to one-up crossfit. Learn their philosophies on fitness and health in general. I dont care if you hate on powerlifting, any 60 year old man who can put 400lbs overhead with one hand clearly knows what hes doing, especially if he can do it without hurting himself year after year. Records from pre-wwII that still havent been beat, even with all the 'advancements' we have made. Regardless of goals, your physiology doesnt change, and that means that crossfits basic foundation of physical adaptation is not in line with what's most efficient and safe for your body.
> 
> ...


lets get one thing straight off top. YOU are the one comin her attackin the crossfit method. i didnt attack any kind of trainin at all. when did i also ever say squats an deadlifts arent functional? they are two of the most used movements in crossfit. lol i also never said i hate powerliftin an i give nothin but props to anyone who achieves anythin in any kinda sport/trainin so why are you bringin that up? an you're gonna try an tell me throwin 400lbs over your head with one hand is safer than a thruster? lmao you think we just take the heaviest weight we can an try an throw that shit up as many times as we can? ppl start off with fuckin pvc pipes before they even touch a bar much less put weight on one to get their form correct an slowly move their way up. for someone who says they trained it for 3 months you either didnt pay attention or had shitty ppl showin you the ropes cause bad form is never ok. an these dudes in these games im pretty sure compete year in year out an arent injured so that logic is out the window as well.

so its bad for the regular joe, but military dudes are good doin it? once again makes no sense if they both strive for the same goal. the weights you use for the workouts do increase but not with everytime you do it. fuck you may only do a wod once every few months an when it comes back around you dont raise the weight from last time just try to get more work in the allowed time. an explain to me how what i said is wrong about the intensity can cause more injury? if you're tryin to push out more reps when you're tired your form usually starts to go down which would cause injury correct? if you're just sittin there doin one deadlift or squat at a time opposes to doin 10 tire flips then 10 muscle ups for 3 rounds yea i would see you have more of a chance to injure yourself with the larger workload. not sayin you cant injure yourself off one squat its just less likely.

you an oly think trainin your body has to be soo cut an dry i have a plan an i stick to it. thats far from bein true thats how YOU like to train. id love to hear how havin a set routine can keep you from injury opposed to just doin what you feel like that day? cause it makes no difference. why are all of a sudden football players an mma fighters gettin into crossfit if "fundamental/write the shit down" workouts are better for athletes? that proven science line is also bullshit what proven science? you realize most of the crossfit motions are exercises taken from other types of trainin right? irregardless of if you think its revolutionary or not its growin in that fashion an it cant be denied it works.


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 16, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> lets get one thing straight off top. YOU are the one comin her attackin the crossfit method. i didnt attack any kind of trainin at all. when did i also ever say squats an deadlifts arent functional? they are two of the most used movements in crossfit. lol i also never said i hate powerliftin an i give nothin but props to anyone who achieves anythin in any kinda sport/trainin so why are you bringin that up? an you're gonna try an tell me throwin 400lbs over your head with one hand is safer than a thruster? lmao you think we just take the heaviest weight we can an try an throw that shit up as many times as we can? ppl start off with fuckin pvc pipes before they even touch a bar much less put weight on one to get their form correct an slowly move their way up. for someone who says they trained it for 3 months you either didnt pay attention or had shitty ppl showin you the ropes cause bad form is never ok. an these dudes in these games im pretty sure compete year in year out an arent injured so that logic is out the window as well.
> 
> so its bad for the regular joe, but military dudes are good doin it? once again makes no sense if they both strive for the same goal. the weights you use for the workouts do increase but not with everytime you do it. fuck you may only do a wod once every few months an when it comes back around you dont raise the weight from last time just try to get more work in the allowed time. an explain to me how what i said is wrong about the intensity can cause more injury? if you're tryin to push out more reps when you're tired your form usually starts to go down which would cause injury correct? if you're just sittin there doin one deadlift or squat at a time opposes to doin 10 tire flips then 10 muscle ups for 3 rounds yea i would see you have more of a chance to injure yourself with the larger workload. not sayin you cant injure yourself off one squat its just less likely.
> 
> you an oly think trainin your body has to be soo cut an dry i have a plan an i stick to it. thats far from bein true thats how YOU like to train. id love to hear how havin a set routine can keep you from injury opposed to just doin what you feel like that day? cause it makes no difference. why are all of a sudden football players an mma fighters gettin into crossfit if "fundamental/write the shit down" workouts are better for athletes? that proven science line is also bullshit what proven science? you realize most of the crossfit motions are exercises taken from other types of trainin right? irregardless of if you think its revolutionary or not its growin in that fashion an it cant be denied it works.


I didnt come in here attacking anything, so theres no need to start trying to get all hostile. If you dont want my opinion in this thread, just say so. Otherwise get over it and have an intelligent debate about the workout routine you claim is optimal at everything.

The reference to the 400lb lift was to demonstrate that a dangerous lift with a dangerous amount of weight can be done year after year if your program is designed for safety. I didnt claim it was safe, where did you get that??? My point is that if someone who statistically should be broken can lift more weight than anyone in the world, he clearly knows how to avoid injury while getting his body to reach unimaginable performance levels. Am I wrong? Can you, or anyone else, do a 417 lb bent press without getting hurt? 

And maybe I did have shitty crossfit instructors, we had a couple guys come to our unit a few times and do some stuff. I spent a week or two following WOD's, and I ended up joining a crossfit gym for 3 months to really see what it was all about. And no, I didnt start with pvc pipes. The first workout I was there, I climbed a rope before flipping tires before doing max # front squats in a given time.....really??? I shouldve walked out right then and there, but I stuck out the full time to try n be openminded. Did I get into better shape then when I started? Yes. Exercise has a tendency to do that, no matter how poorly its designed. In afghan, all we had for a while was some 'crossfit' gear(how the fuck do you even claim something as old as flipping tires is unique crossfit gear) and I made do with it, designing a less conventional program for myself and a few others. But I didn't structure it like a retard either. If the fact that people get into shape by exercising is your defense of a fitness program, again you're exactly who they market to. 

I bring up the part about powerlifting being functional because you keep saying this and that about guys only focused on bulk and how crossfit isnt for strength or bulk because that is useless in real-world movements. Bulk, I agree, is mostly useless. But how can you even try to say that being strong is useless? 

I didnt say military does good doing it, stop putting words in my mouth. I said its promoted within the military, not that its optimal, successful, or that I recommend it. Big difference.

About the intensity, what you said was wrong because it doesnt agree with what you just said to defend it. Intensity is not the same as workload/volume. Performing a 1rm is as intense as it can get. Doing 30 minutes of continuous movements is not intense(it may feel it, but by definition its not). Just google rhabdomyolysis and see where its most common.

Working out *is* cut and dry. How isn't it? It's a SCIENCE. Science means there are conclusive facts with no room for opinions. Youre claiming a bunch of crossfit hype as your reasoning and justification here...

I know I have preferences. I also know what benefits can be had by stepping outside those preferences, and believe me I do it more than I want to depending on my goals at the time. Kettlebells, cycling, running(intervals, distance, fartlek, etc), jiu-jitsu, boxing, olympic lifts, powerlifts, traditional strength lifting, circuits, gymnast rings.....Need I go on? I also work with clients and athletes who have far different goals and different preferences than I do, plus old injuries or general trouble areas to work around. So dont try to act like Im some closed-minded meathead just because crossfit doesnt hold up to the medical field. (By the way, youre the one claiming that people continue crossfit because they LIKE it, not because its better)

Set routines have nothing to do with injury, do all the random shit you want. I never claimed that. Its lack of structure isnt the only thing that makes it dangerous. That lack of structure would be fine if they didnt put intense heavy lifts at the end of a longer endurance-based workout. The overall programming is dangerous. Doing a different workout every day isnt random. Random is doing a different workout every day with no overall plan for progression or reason why youre doing it.... just randomly choosing stuff to do. Varied is the word youre looking for. I like varied, see my list above. I dont like random. It's not based on anything. What was the point of 100s of years of experience and medical advancement if youre just going to ignore it?

Athletes are endorsing crossfit because they get paid to do it. Name a world-class athlete that follows the WOD and claims that as his training regimen. Seriously. I'll wait... 

Just because they flip tires or use battle ropes as part of their program doesnt mean theyre a crossfitter.

You really think that strength and conditioning coaches all across the country would still be employed if the first time they brought crossfit around, athletes starting smashing records and blasting through old standards? Like I've said, it works. Stop acting like I'm saying otherwise. I'm just saying that its not the revolutionary hype everyone wants to think, and that in many ways, it sucks. As far as athletes go, and not the regular person, heres a few good points I dont feel like explaining myself: http://terrancesstrengthexperience.blogspot.com/2010/02/problem-with-crossfit-for-athletes.html

'What proven science?' EXACTLY!!!! The proven science isn't there. If you say it is, you just arent involved in the field. Simple as that. Proven science includes things like peer-reviewed journals, with pre-screened test subjects, field experts, qualitative measurements, variable control...The closest thing I've seen is the army administering a test that showed an increase in overall workload over the course of 8 weeks (which, like I've said, demonstrates that exercise gets you in shape, not that crossfit is better than any other program, or that its safe) in a bunch of soldiers, but nobody tested what results would have been with different programs, or any sort of longevity.

Honestly one of the biggest things I dont like about crossfit is the 'one size fits all' mentality. Theres a cult of people that believe following a daily workout that someone, who theyve never even talked to, came up with is actually whats optimal for _them_. Funny I know.

Another is the certification process to become a crossfit trainer. 

And the other, which ive mostly been focused on, is the disregard of many well-known training principles discovered over the last 250 years. 

Stop being sensitive about me not liking something that you do. I specifically said about 4 times that I'm not attacking crossfit, I've seen and experienced its benefits, it has its place, and that I use certain aspects of the training in my own. I'm trying to help you understand the downfalls and shortcomings of it so that you can make your own better decisions about what to do with your own body, since you seem interested in fitness and all. I'm a HUGE advocate of circuit training, interval training, and crosstraining. I, and many many medical, health, and fitness professionals, agree that crossfit is not the way to go about doing those though. So lose the hostility, and at least make sure you understand my arguments before you go putting words in my mouth to base your own counterarguments on.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

blaze, just do some research on exercise periodization.


there is plenty of proven science behind our approach, do readings on zatsiorsky, kraemer, mike boyle, gray cook, charlie weingroff, some of the best in the industry... 

if xfit was so good, every program in the nation would follow it...

and as for the pro athletes going for xfit, they do not know that they have some of the best strength coaches in the industry. by doing this, they are disrespecting their coaches in the highest of ways. 

it takes years for those dudes(strength coaches) to get to where they are at, and trust me, they have the experience in the sport to know that xfit does not transfer to athletic performance. 


you see, as a strength coach, you have to look at the demand of the sport and begin from there. after you learned the demands, you have to look at where to start this structured approach with the athletes you have. this is where many disagree with xfit,. no athlete is the same, no matter what. there will always be discrepancies amongst the population of athletes you have. xfit wants to do the same work for each and every athlete you have... that shit is not structured and is the cookie cutter one size fits all approach mike is talking about.


I understand where you are coming from man... you just have to see past their hype and understand exercise programming as a whole...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 16, 2012)

knowshaun mareno, chris cooley, brandon marshall, nate jones, matt hasselback are the few that ive heard an seen them doin crossfit off season. an they all say the movements they do there help them in football. now should i believe you or actual athletes that do it? no offense to you just sayin. i guess intensity wasnt the best word to describe what i was tryin to get across or its you that doesnt get the definition of intense. sure a one rep pr squat is intense, but so is a 20 minute long workout with 3 bodyweight movements as fast an hard as you can.

an if the military is keen on doin it an those dudes tend to stay in shape for all around activity/war then it should be more than good enough for normal people who want to get into shape. both of yall keep goin back to strength trainin strength strength. you get stronger as a crossfitter yes, but its not your main goal. you get cut, but again not a main goal. to some yes, but to most its just to live a better life.

the reason why strength coaches around the world arent losin their jobs to crossfit coaches is because ITS NOT ALL ABOUT STRENGTH holy fuck. those athletes have those kinda trainers because they are tuned into what specific sport they're playin. why would an olympic weight lifter want to run 800m then do some pullups an kettle bell swings? fuck no so that argument is just pointless. an the science is in the results of ppl who crossfit an thats all ppl care about. an as you two elude to that you say isnt true which it is for anyone. sure with every person there are certain injuries that will make some not be able to do movements like others, but besides things like that or diabetes or other illnesses the shit can be taylored to anyone.

maybe my "sensitivity" comes from askin if anyone is watchin the games an now its a debate on weither its a good trainin program or not. plus soo many that dont have the knowledge that you two have say the same shit you do just cause they heard it from someone or they just simply dont understand whats goin on. id still like to see this bad form that is bein talked about too


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

i put it on the videos i posted....

and strength coach entails plenty of disciplines, not just STRENGTH.

it shows the bad decision noshaun made as for the other athletes on there, they have all been plagued by injury or loss of performance...

and it also turns out, plenty of xfits have been sued... that is why xfit had to make their insurance, no one wanted to cover them anymore...

I will not bother you about the subject anymore... you are getting mad or something... we are just trying to inform the public about the reality of what these programs are, but as always, we are met with plenty of resistance...

and didnt you hurt your arm doing a xfit move? thats all proof you need that the choices they give you are not the best and do not consider individual differences and specificity.





blazinkill504 said:


> knowshaun mareno, chris cooley, brandon marshall, nate jones, matt hasselback are the few that ive heard an seen them doin crossfit off season. an they all say the movements they do there help them in football. now should i believe you or actual athletes that do it? no offense to you just sayin. i guess intensity wasnt the best word to describe what i was tryin to get across or its you that doesnt get the definition of intense. sure a one rep pr squat is intense, but so is a 20 minute long workout with 3 bodyweight movements as fast an hard as you can.
> 
> an if the military is keen on doin it an those dudes tend to stay in shape for all around activity/war then it should be more than good enough for normal people who want to get into shape. both of yall keep goin back to strength trainin strength strength. you get stronger as a crossfitter yes, but its not your main goal. you get cut, but again not a main goal. to some yes, but to most its just to live a better life.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 16, 2012)

Alright check it out. I'm gonna lay this out and leave it alone because its clearly not gonna go anywhere. You have yet to bring a single shred of anything to justify crossfit's programming concept, we've both brought countless points against it, and directed you to plenty of information that confirms and expands on all of it, with proven, documented science(which I now know you dont care about anyway, go crossfit). All youre doing is defending crossfit blindly because 'it works'(what exercise doesnt work?), instead of taking its strengths and weaknesses into context and making an informed decision(exactly what these programs are marketed for). The movements in crossfit are useful, functional, and applicable in daily life. I include these types of movements in ANY program. I dont, however, condone the way crossfit does it. You seem to be twisting that into me hating anything not including a barbell and 250+lbs.

Yes, my background lends a lot of strength-specific experience so it is one of my strong areas(no pun intended) but that doesnt mean I'm ignorant to the big picture, which you seem to be. Like I already said, I'm specifically pointing out weaknesses in the way crossfit is designed and programmed, not the overall concept of well-rounded athleticism. One of the things I've noticed about crossfitters is that anything circuit/functional/interval/'less-than-conventional' suddenly falls into crossfit, and anyone not liking crossfit must not want to get 'in shape', only bigger. Youve only confirmed that experience one more time. There's right ways to go about any form of exercise, and theres wrong ways. 

And I wouldnt consider any of those names good examples. They use crossfit part-time in the offseason to keep themselves in shape. That's not an example of a world class athlete following the WOD and giving it credit for their resulting athletic performance. They have strength and conditioning coaches that allow them to reach peak performance, whom I guarantee you aren't just waiting for the new WOD so they can start training their athletes. So I'll keep waiting..

I dont really care who you believe which is why I was trying to point you in the right direction(secondary education) to find out for yourself. 

I didnt say the military keeps doing it. Again, stop putting words in my mouth. Being promoted is not the same thing as being widely implemented, let alone successfully. Bureaucracies, I'm not gonna go into it...

Being 'good enough for normal people who want to get into shape' is exactly what I said this good for. But so is walking. So how is that even an argument defending such a 'revolutionary' concept? Plus, its not even great for that, since it encourages maximum effort and progress in a 'one-size-fits-all' program before building a foundation, and beginners are so much more likely to get hurt like that.

I also dont keep going back to strength training strength training strength training, so stop saying I am. But for you to act like muscular efficiency has nothing to do with all-around health and athleticism is completely ignorant. Neuromuscular coordination(and the resulting strength) also increases power, explosiveness, agility, and speed. Along with more efficient use of atp, better waste removal, increased circulation, and a more efficient conversion of creatine, which in turn allows the muscles to work longer before becoming exhausted(endurance, right?). So don't act like Im trying to single strength out as THE goal. Oh yeah, health benefits of strength in general: increased bone density, stronger cardiovascular system, increased coordination, reduced risk for countless diseases, better immune function, increased metabolism and with it lower body fat...Again, I could go on. If those things arent included in a 'better life' then by all means being strong is horrible for you.

I said _strength and conditioning _coaches, funny how you left out half of their title. If you were involved with the industry, you would know theyre not just there to get you stronger. You really think that Bill Starr didn't know what he was talking about? 

If the only science you care about is results, keep watching p90x infomercials. Great 'science' there. I'll stick to the results discovered with years of research and actual experts, not a fatass who started exercising and got into shape, with the help of serious camera work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M957dACQyfU&feature=player_embedded I've never denied that it works for getting you into shape, like any form of exercise. So one more time, stop putting words in my mouth. Or at least actually read my arguments, before(once again) creating arguments on my behalf so you can essentially argue with yourself.

If youd like to see the bad form weve mentioned, walk into a crossfit gym. If you cant find bad form, start taking physio and biomechanics classes before you get hurt. 

Now I'll let you get back to talking about your games. Sorry for talking about crossfit in a crossfit thread.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 16, 2012)

well said my man


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 17, 2012)

ima try an break this down for you two so you can maybe understand you're doin the same shit you accuse me of which is "not seein the big picture" i mainly think its cause you two like i said do mainly strength shit so you only wanna hear what comes out of your own mouth. after this if it hasnt sunk in then it never will.

first off lets not take some truth an make it into what you want. i hurt my neck while doin a handstand pushup yes. was it because of the actual movement? fuck no i was comin off the wall an i thought i was gonna hit a machine so i tucked in an kinda rolled out an landed on my neck. nothin to do with the movement itself. an im pretty damn sure gyms get sued too so that holds no ground.

was this crossfit?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAKa5MCIKAY
this dont look like crossfit either
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVAVG7_pw9M

i could continue to show more but i think you get the point that injury occurs no matter if its crossfit, powerliftin, or strength trainin so dont pretend that shit doesnt happen. yea i train EVERY aspect of every kinda program, but i dont see the big picture lol. take the time to actually read an let this shit sink in before you reply please. you point out weaknesses in crossfit yet you dont seem to bring to light the weaknesses of just trainin one way. you do nothin but strength shit an you wont be able to bend over or turn to wipe your ass. little to no flexibility is hand an hand with strength/bodybuildin/powerliftin trainin.

lets be honest most go to a gym to either look good or be strong. i doubt either one of you will deny that. people that lift nothin but weights are tryin to be in shape? so you dont consider them good examples means they arent? lmao im sorry dude but thats a bit egoish considerin they are in the nfl an you arent. they do it on the off season to stay fit an ready for when they have to hit the weight room. you are now puttin words in my mouth when you say that i think an athlete can do nothin but crossfit an destroy in football or any other sport. thats just flat out dumb of course they have to do workouts specific to what sport they do. it does help them with their endurance an explosiveness tho thats why knon marono said in the video below he'll be in the nfl room, but he's gonna make it to the crossfit box as much as he can cause it is helpin him with his job.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe2-Tnw-65E&feature=relmfu

if the military dudes arent gettin way into it why are they makin their own wod's? of course once again they keep their pt tuned to what they will need to do in war an they use crossfit to kick their overall endurance up a notch.

we both know better that walkin isnt gonna get you in a all around shape like crossfit so i dont even know why you mentioned that. now i know you are either lyin about you doin crossfit or like i said had shitty trainers because every new member takes BABY steps before they get into the actual real workouts thats why they have levels for ppl that they have to go thru before they even do the full wods so they dont get hurt like that.

the strength shit is more aimed at oly because he seems to just focus in on strength trainers when he posts. so you're sayin a dude can go to a gym an do strength shit an cause of that it'll raise his endurance enough to run a 5k non-stop. thats just laughable. so if a person does just mainly crossfit you're tellin me he/she wouldnt get any of those health gains just cause they arent only doin strength trainin? c'mon now.

i dont do p90x an i never put that into the mix thats you two. you cant deny the shape of crossfitters so i dont have to argue that.i read everythin you say an take into account both of yalls words, but based on yalls responses yall dont read jack shit of what i say so once again calm down with all that crazy talk.

id also like to see these examples of these heavy lifts followed by long endurance shit cause ive never seen that in any crossfit workouts. the last heat in the games dudes were cleanin 95lbs an goin to ring dips. keep in mind 90% of they are over 170lbs. thats reaaaaaal heavy man i tell ya. an id also like for you to look at the dudes doin these games an show me how their form is soo terrible? i can walk into a crossfit an see randoms havin bad form just like i can walk into a gym an see MANY more havin bad form. im the on bein one sided tho? lol

let me show you why i wanted to get into crossfit. it wasnt no cult hype or none of the shit yall are namin. it was this video watch it if you dont watch any other an then tell me crossfitters have no structure
http://games.crossfit.com/video/days-life-rich-froning

id also like to add that my mon-fri workouts are mainly strength driven. monday:legs/biceps tuesday:chest/abs wednesday:back thursday:triceps/abs friday:legs/shoulders all with barbell and or on a home gym. i am well versed in my liftin experience an ive been doin this shit for 10 years. i also have kickboxin drills on saturday, run atleast twice a week an do a crossfit wod twice a week. i wanna be ALL AROUND fit an in shape. if you look at every kinda trainin programs they have what would have you be the most well rounded? to me its crossfit an if you would like to show me another id be more than glad to check it out. i doubt you will tho because no trainin program specializes in no speciality. jack of all trades an by that you benefit in all aspects strength,flexibility,endurance,gymnastics,powerliftin.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 17, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> well said my man


dont sidestream what dude says cause chances are you're one of the ones in the regular gym fuckin up. smokin blunts is bad for your health btw.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 17, 2012)

an did any of you nay sayers even watch the games? an if you dont watch the crossfit morano vid the owner of the crossfit gym that he goes to says he's not gonna benefit from just random wod's when he comes so he tunes workouts just for him an then he goes an does the wod with the rest of the group so that argument of they say do this wod cause we said so if very false


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 17, 2012)

You clearly have a lack of understanding what strength coach is or means. That is fine, i understand. Look up strength and conditioning specialist and check what they duties entail. Did you know your crossshit crap methodology and philosophies came from well respected strength coaches? No you don't.... You only go with what is given to you already, while we as strength coaches have to develop our own methods and philosophies through experience developing athletes and general pop.
quit trying to twists my words man, i clearly told you prior to what strength coaches are...

And also, have you ever heard of strength endurance or sub maximal or the conjugate system? Your comparisons of actual strength training, you know, where you use 85%> of one rep maximum to build strength and if that will help you run a 5k, it is very doable. 

And actually, your xfit stuff, all of it came from strength and conditioning principles...


You have yet to provide any substantial proof that xfit works for everyone. And you still dont understand that injuries happen with bad coaching, of which you can find at almost every xfit "box". Many do not have the proper training the main lifts they pride themselves on and do not know how to teach the skill. 


Also, many of my physical therpay/athletic trainer/sports medicine doc friends hate xfit. They always et people in with blown out backs,shoulders,hips and knees thanks to the volume of work and the poor exercise selections.






blazinkill504 said:


> ima try an break this down for you two so you can maybe understand you're doin the same shit you accuse me of which is "not seein the big picture" i mainly think its cause you two like i said do mainly strength shit so you only wanna hear what comes out of your own mouth. after this if it hasnt sunk in then it never will.
> 
> first off lets not take some truth an make it into what you want. i hurt my neck while doin a handstand pushup yes. was it because of the actual movement? fuck no i was comin off the wall an i thought i was gonna hit a machine so i tucked in an kinda rolled out an landed on my neck. nothin to do with the movement itself. an im pretty damn sure gyms get sued too so that holds no ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, i watched some... The message i got from it was,

Xfit says its ok to take performance enhancement drugs to beat your competition. And the last part of your statement makes no sense man... 

How is it false? That is a xfit trainer, of course he ain't going to follow the wod, their heads are bigger then the biggest hot air balloon... If they modify a wod to fit a client, it is still the wod... Not something tailored specifically to meet the needs of that client.

Many things go into program design... 

Does your xfit tell you about muscle imbalances and how bad they are and how to correct them and how to spot imbalances during assessments? 





blazinkill504 said:


> an did any of you nay sayers even watch the games? an if you dont watch the crossfit morano vid the owner of the crossfit gym that he goes to says he's not gonna benefit from just random wod's when he comes so he tunes workouts just for him an then he goes an does the wod with the rest of the group so that argument of they say do this wod cause we said so if very false


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 17, 2012)

oh so they're all on steroids now....wow haha

actually if you read thru my posts you'd know i said more than once crossfit workouts are just from lifts already made they just put them together in another way. i also fully understand what a strength an conditionin coach is. you apparently dont seem to realize when everyday ppl wanna get into shape they're not gonna go get a snc coach. they're not gonna go to the local football program an be like hey bro coach me up. they're gonna go do somethin that works for them an crossfit seems to be winnin over gyms these days. maybe thats why yall are soo against it takin your clients. 

dont talk about somethin if you didnt watch the shit. he did moreno's strength/football specific lifts before all the others come in an then he put him in the group cause thats how moreno likes to train with others so he put him in the wod with others. one of you said an i dont believe it was you, stated that they tell an athlete they're not gonna make a special program for that athlete they just make them do the wods everyone does which clearly isnt the case as video i posted shows.

muscle imbalance is somethin you'd have to ask a crossfit trainer about seein as im not one yet. if you look at an follow the workouts they have you pretty well balanced. the main thing with crossfit workouts is you work from the core out. you're tryin to tell me with all the mobility trainin that crossfit does they will have more of an imbalance in their muscles than a gym rat? you two must have this perception that every personal trainer at the gym is jesus an knows everythin. half to most ive talked to hardly know shit about how the body works an how you should properly train. they copied the answers out of the book to the test an got the cert. that way. atleast with crossfit you have to go to a weekend seminar before you are certified.

ima say this once again which i kinda left out on the last post. we are NOT JUST talkin about athletes doin crossfit which seems to be where your argument mainly comes from. ive already said more than once crossfit wouldnt help a football/basketball/soccer player with their specific sport besides bein able to go for a longer time. they wouldnt work on the specific things those athletes need. we are talkin about the public. regular people that work in an office all day. thats who go to crossfit gyms. im sure if that same regular person stepped into a football weight room an tried to keep up in there they'd get hurt to hell in back to.

im sorry but its hard for me to see how throwin around super heavy weight will get you thru a 5k run. it might help, but the only way to get thru that is to run the 5k or go thru long lastin workouts with little to no rest. not do one lift wait a couple minutes an get at it again.

an just look at the ppl that do crossfit thats proves in itself that it works for everyone who goes into a crossfit gym. what other proof do i need to show. you see that many ripped/in shape ppl at your local gym? fuck no you dont.

the crossfit workouts didnt come from well respected coaches of this day an age it came from the ones who made those lifts a LONG ass time ago so give credit where credits due. even todays strength coaches are jackin what the older coaches made.

look at what you said injuries come from bad coachin! which isnt just at crossfit gyms. have you been to almost every crossfit gym to support that statement dude? as i said before at least you have to go out of your way an are bein physically shown how to do the movements opposed to gettin a book an test in the mail.

oh an just to add the dude who won the games the last two years in a row is the assistant strength an conditionin coach at tennessee tech. the head snc coach is also an avid crossfitter along with rich an puttin crossfit in their football program had them win their first national title ever a year or two ago. so id say thats also proof that the shit works.


----------



## Marley15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dudes name is Oly-lifter and you're trying to talk about crossfit with him?


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 17, 2012)

it is hard for you to see the benefits of strength training... and as an aside, strength training does not always entail heavy lifting... your perceived belief about strength training is what is preventing you from seeing both sides... 

again, you misconception of S&C coaches is making you look like a fool... you automatically link strength coach with football cause of that tennessee tech team no one knows about... xfit is not taking my clients, it is bringing me more clients actually who certainly hate xfit for their lack of knowledge from their weekend cert trainer. it is apparent that you do not know 5% of what Strength and Conditioning and physical training is... xfit is not S&C... S&C is xfit... big difference


if you knew any better, you would know that PED's are not just steroids and steroids are not all PED's... 

i will leave you be with your xfit... when you start getting nagging injuries, just think back, no pain no gain... thats what xfit is about...

and as for tennessee tech, who is tennessee tech in the first place? i feel sorry for those athletes having to do pointless work that will NOT TRANSFER over to actual football performance gains....

and a weekend seminar that costs 1000 dollars which is a waste of money and time...

I can see it is pointless to continue since your perceived notion of strength coaches and strength training are tainted by BAD SCIENCE that is xfit...

and xfit is just another fancy word for CROSSTRAINING...





blazinkill504 said:


> oh so they're all on steroids now....wow haha
> 
> actually if you read thru my posts you'd know i said more than once crossfit workouts are just from lifts already made they just put them together in another way. i also fully understand what a strength an conditionin coach is. you apparently dont seem to realize when everyday ppl wanna get into shape they're not gonna go get a snc coach. they're not gonna go to the local football program an be like hey bro coach me up. they're gonna go do somethin that works for them an crossfit seems to be winnin over gyms these days. maybe thats why yall are soo against it takin your clients.
> 
> ...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 17, 2012)

lol valid point im just tryin to make em see just cause it isnt the type of trainin they do or see as good doesnt mean it doesnt work an isnt safe.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 17, 2012)

oly dont post to my shit if you're not readin it seriously i wrote out my trainin routine which is mainly strengh oriented. you're just sayin the same shit over cause you have no argument to what im sayin. lol i can injure myself doin anythin on this earth so even if i do get injured while doin crossfit it doesnt mean the shit you're sayin is right. i could be benchin an have the bar fall on me. does that mean strength trainin is bad for me? no it means i was slippin with my form which once again can happen in any type of trainin.

you just trainin the way you do is preventin you from seein both sides bro think about that. i lift weights you dont or have never done crossfit so if anyone isnt seein it from both its you.

an yea its totally worth the 400 bucks to have the books an test sent to your house to be a cpt....you really learn a lot that way an its totally worth the money! lol


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 17, 2012)

funny how you assume things man... I ve been doing this for a long time buddy... ive seen both sides and from my experience, I can tell you xfit is not a good choice if you have other viable options open to you...


Yeah, I have no argument... lol.... This is my specialty man... I eat and shit this stuff all day... I research more on these subjects in a day then you will ever do, ever...

I butt heads with people like you every day, I will encourage your training and hope you break your PR's every day like they do in xfit... if you don't, well then we will know that you are all talk... go for it the xfit way man... they rock and they will soon be taking over the entire industry and make to where if you are not xfit, then you will get shot on the spotl







blazinkill504 said:


> oly dont post to my shit if you're not readin it seriously i wrote out my trainin routine which is mainly strengh oriented. you're just sayin the same shit over cause you have no argument to what im sayin. lol i can injure myself doin anythin on this earth so even if i do get injured while doin crossfit it doesnt mean the shit you're sayin is right. i could be benchin an have the bar fall on me. does that mean strength trainin is bad for me? no it means i was slippin with my form which once again can happen in any type of trainin.
> 
> you just trainin the way you do is preventin you from seein both sides bro think about that. i lift weights you dont or have never done crossfit so if anyone isnt seein it from both its you.
> 
> an yea its totally worth the 400 bucks to have the books an test sent to your house to be a cpt....you really learn a lot that way an its totally worth the money! lol


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been using you so called xfit moves way before you even heard about xfit and before xfit ever got heard..

keep your blinders on 




blazinkill504 said:


> lol valid point im just tryin to make em see just cause it isnt the type of trainin they do or see as good doesnt mean it doesnt work an isnt safe.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 17, 2012)

so you use em but yet they're dangerous! you been usin rings to do muscle ups for the past 6 years? or pistols for 6 years? you hit the gym an pop out some overhead squats an thrusters? the only thing ive seen you post thats close to that is some of the routine that you posted you do now with a vest on.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 17, 2012)

no, quit twisting my words.

what that means is that I knew most of their "moves" way before xfit was heard of or you ever heard of...


funny how you try to construe what I say... not working man




blazinkill504 said:


> so you use em but yet they're dangerous! you been usin rings to do muscle ups for the past 6 years? or pistols for 6 years? you hit the gym an pop out some overhead squats an thrusters? the only thing ive seen you post thats close to that is some of the routine that you posted you do now with a vest on.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 17, 2012)

man if you could hear me laugh right now... it is so retarded how you assume shit man...LOL


I have been training elite high school athletes since way back homie... several state and national champions... 

keep it up man... you crazyyyy





blazinkill504 said:


> so you use em but yet they're dangerous! you been usin rings to do muscle ups for the past 6 years? or pistols for 6 years? you hit the gym an pop out some overhead squats an thrusters? the only thing ive seen you post thats close to that is some of the routine that you posted you do now with a vest on.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 17, 2012)

those are crossfit moves an your words were "i been doin your so called crossfit moves way before you even heard about it." those are some crossfit moves. im not twistin anythin just takin what you say an correctin it is all. back squats an pullups arent crossfit moves thats why those werent named just now. quit tryin to use me "twistin your words" as a cop out to what you say or what you respond to.

oh yea an high school trainin is wayy better than dude coachin a college team. t tech won a national championship after crossfit was fully implimented into their football program. that doesnt count tho, but your hs championships are legit? lol


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah bud... thats good for you... 

seriously man, you think that these xfit exercises are "new" that is fucking retarded and very laughable...

you know what the stupidest quote i heard today from a xfitter,

"xfit will be in the olympics in 10years." LOL


Im pretty sure it was skilled position coaches who helped that team win...If you would know things about talent in athletes, you would understand... but you do not

im pretty sure the saints do xfit too right...


and it is funny, with training these kids who have gone on to participate in D1 sports, you learn plenty... Im pretty sure you knew that already, that is why you ignored that fact..





blazinkill504 said:


> those are crossfit moves an your words were "i been doin your so called crossfit moves way before you even heard about it." those are some crossfit moves. im not twistin anythin just takin what you say an correctin it is all. back squats an pullups arent crossfit moves thats why those werent named just now. quit tryin to use me "twistin your words" as a cop out to what you say or what you respond to.
> 
> oh yea an high school trainin is wayy better than dude coachin a college team. t tech won a national championship after crossfit was fully implimented into their football program. that doesnt count tho, but your hs championships are legit? lol


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 17, 2012)

way to dodge that one too man.

i swear you dont read jack shit of what i say ive said about 3000 times crossfit movements arent new or created from crossfit. you're tryin to bring up a point that makes no sense an thats laughable.

i highly doubt crossfit will be in the olympics, but to be honest its a better alternative than a decathlon. disc throwin, shot put, pole vault, an high jump are real functional movements. lol thats in the olympics tho.

you right the head an assistant strength an condition coaches which you been praisin soo much to help athletes get to where they need to be had nothin to do with that. now is all about the position coaches....

i doubt the saints do it. who even said that shit. you tryin to twist my words bro?!?!?!

i dunno jack shit about trainin football, but dont act like your "titles" you helped them win are valid an the one that dude helped t tech win doesnt mean shit. thats just dumb considerin its college an yours is highschool just cause a few kids of yours went d1. are they startin? they 5 stars? was it directly cause of your trainin or just cause they're super talented?


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 17, 2012)

Again,you demonstrate your lack in understanding of exercise physiology, biomechanics, and strength and conditioning.

Keep at hoss, you obviously are too smart





blazinkill504 said:


> way to dodge that one too man.
> 
> i swear you dont read jack shit of what i say ive said about 3000 times crossfit movements arent new or created from crossfit. you're tryin to bring up a point that makes no sense an thats laughable.
> 
> ...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 18, 2012)

nothin i just said shows my lack of knowin anythin just your lack of a response to my statements.

i dont pretend to know it all that would be you because you do this and that an train this way an thats the right way blah blah blah. when you can open your mind to other things come back an continue the conversation.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

HOw do you know i am pretending? Do you have proof of this so called pretending?

No man, you just dont get it nad probably never will. This xfit craze has blinded so many people, it is clear that you are a xfitter.

Do what you want and train how you want, just dont lose faith in your xfit when you get severely injuried.

And i can see you exercise progamming abilities on the other thread, no where close to being functional one bit. That style is old school unproven methods. Tell me, how will biceps curls help you in anything?






blazinkill504 said:


> nothin i just said shows my lack of knowin anythin just your lack of a response to my statements.
> 
> i dont pretend to know it all that would be you because you do this and that an train this way an thats the right way blah blah blah. when you can open your mind to other things come back an continue the conversation.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 18, 2012)

yea im clearly a crossfitter when i do a wod or two a week an have never set foot in a crossfit gym. atleast i admit that but you....nooo you've been in every one in the country an know they all teach bad form. please dude

uhhh how do i know you're pretendin because you think you know everythin there is about any kinda trainin when you coach high school kids. thats how. atleast i credit the other dude for actually goin to a crossfit box an doin the workouts. you're just talkin out of your ass about the topic. i might not go but i have friends that do it an know others that have seen very real gains an weight loss from it. they arent walkin around hurt either.

there are good an bad trainers everywhere in every gym yet you make it seem like it specifically zoned into crossfit box's. im not blind to anythin i saw somethin that interested me an now i would actually like to make it into a career just to shut people like you up because there wont be bad form in my gym because ill try to the best of my ability to train them right an keep them from injury. does that mean injury wont occur? fuck no anythin can happen just like it can happen in any gym.

oh now the methods of niggas like arnold an lou are now uproven. this is really gettin retarded if they're soo unproven then why am i seein results. an i do bicep curls cause i dont wanna have giant triceps with a baby front side of my arm. has nothin to do with functionality. but curls can be functional in certain circumstances but i guess thats not right either. mines unproven yet you're doin the same movements that you posted just in a prison style instead of usin weights or you do flys with little sliders on the ground instead of dbs cause thats soo much better.....

when you slip off one of them sliders an bust your face open an or break your nose on the floor dont lose faith in how you train man.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

arnold was on the juice dude, that is so stupid of you to actually think it works... anything will work when you take 7 dianobol pills and inject countless cc's into your ass...

and yea, biceps curls are soooo functional...LOL>>>>>> when i need to bring something towards my body, you know, adduction, in real life, i will perform a curl... LOL

LOL... funny how you spend more time with me then my wife... you go everywhere I go... LOL retarded to say the least...


slip... if you knew any better, the sliders work well and are made to prevent slippage... LOL how you try to sound like you know everything now...

and good for you if you make it a career... then you will find out how much bullshit xfit is...

and apparently, you think biceps curls will help you when you are older... keep doing biceps curls homie, you wont be able to carry your baby much longer...

like i said man, put in the research time as in on the pc, books, and in person, then come on here and make claims from your experience training people and athletes...

maybe if you take one of their weekend certs that costs a fuck load, you might think you are smart enough then... 


and for your information,, my olympic weightlifting coach who just happens to do the weekend certifications for their olympic weightlifting cert told me its all bullshit,,, she is just doing it for the extra cash seeing that many blind people are willing to pay 1000 dollars for a cert...

I dont blame her, she knows the research and in person experience just as i do, but a bit more then me, given that she been doing Oly lifting for 20 yearss..

you are funny though and I admire you for that... trying to debate something you know nothing about....


I could help you out if you want to know more about the industry man... all other shit aside... 




blazinkill504 said:


> yea im clearly a crossfitter when i do a wod or two a week an have never set foot in a crossfit gym. atleast i admit that but you....nooo you've been in every one in the country an know they all teach bad form. please dude
> 
> uhhh how do i know you're pretendin because you think you know everythin there is about any kinda trainin when you coach high school kids. thats how. atleast i credit the other dude for actually goin to a crossfit box an doin the workouts. you're just talkin out of your ass about the topic. i might not go but i have friends that do it an know others that have seen very real gains an weight loss from it. they arent walkin around hurt either.
> 
> ...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 18, 2012)

oh so it was the steroids that gave arnold the muscle not the actual movements he did.....lmao werd steroids are a ENHANCER. did arnold just shoot up an magically becaue a baby hulk? so every bodybuilder on the earth is just wrong its all the juice not their routine. you're lyin to yourself bro.

what about someone who digs ditches for a livin? no bicep in that? or someone who has to haul bags an bags of mud/suad/what the fuck ever by hand then the reach down an throw it on there shoulder the bicep isnt involved in any of that? to answer your question as i did above no the bicep curl has no real value to the typical human as i said i dont wanna look like an idiot with giant triceps an baby biceps. i highly doubt an i dont even think you can show me a case of someone not bein able to lift their arms directly due to bicep workouts.

yea shit made to slide is slip proof....lmao

uhhh nigga you the one postin too so its kinda like you my bitch too huh? LOL RETARDED

ok so whats your point? the bitch wants to make money an most places you HAVE to have a piece of paper that says "someone that knows what their doin showed you how to do it so now you do" what the fuck you think college is made for brah? to educate kids? bahahahahahaha no buncha money hungry ppl makin a buck off uselessness.

you keep firin back with dumb shit...which shows persistence i guess i can admire that in you

all shit aside i could give a fuck about the industry an that i can help you shit further puts in my head that you think you know every damn thing about any kinda exercise/fitness knowledge. if thats the case why arent you trainin the pros instead of hs kids? not tryin to be a dick about that question either im honestly askin


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 18, 2012)

lemme ask you when did i ever say bicep curls will help you when you're older? this is what im talkin bout i agree crossfit shouldnt be your main form of trainin. neither should just runnin shuttle sprints,sled pushes, an benchin with chains on the bar (never really got why you'd put chains on a bar instead of more weight. bands i get but chains imo serve no purpose) i mean in reality how functional is benchin yet im sure many around the world do it. with a wide grip prolly too which is totally wrong, yet you see ppl in the gym everyday wide grip benchin but thats ok?


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

because I enjoy seeing these kids develop into major competitors in their sport...

you see, actual strength and conditioning helps bring out the best in an athlete, talented or not... we take the weaknesses found and we adjust accordingly to how the kid responds throughout the training cycle.

also, I have worked with college kids too, one Olympian and out of all of them, the high school kids I work with have the biggest heart and want you can ask for. As a strength coach it is not about how talented a kid is, it is how much that kid wants to reach their goals. The Olympian I speak of, I worked with him since he was a sophomore, way back when he was mediocre to say the least.. But his passion for the sport and his will to put in all the work that was asked of him was amazing... the Most I have ever seen in someone. 

and yes, if you give enough time I will learn everything there is to that one exercise... from an exercise phys, biomechanics and S&C stand point... because of that knowledge, I am able to know that most of xfit work is pointless when it comes to athletic performance, unless you are training for the xfit games... 


and no man, I aint getting mad... it is all discussion and I like to discuss what I know...

and I never claimed to know everything... you made that outrageous claim...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

chains accomodate variable resistance, which is of great help when you are trying to increase your bench or squatting numbers or your explosive power... you can get this with band training as well, but imo chains work better...

as each chain link comes off of the floor, more weight is added, thus recruiting much more muscle fiber per rep when compared to no chains. Many world ranked powerlifters and Olympic lifters use chains and bands in their training, as well as most if not all collegiate and professional football teams and other sports.

no, benching with a wide grip places too much stress at the shoulder complex. over time a very bad thing to do.. .Just like kipping pull ups or endless number of box jumps....





blazinkill504 said:


> lemme ask you when did i ever say bicep curls will help you when you're older? this is what im talkin bout i agree crossfit shouldnt be your main form of trainin. neither should just runnin shuttle sprints,sled pushes, an benchin with chains on the bar (never really got why you'd put chains on a bar instead of more weight. bands i get but chains imo serve no purpose) i mean in reality how functional is benchin yet im sure many around the world do it. with a wide grip prolly too which is totally wrong, yet you see ppl in the gym everyday wide grip benchin but thats ok?


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

yes bobo... steroids do increase your muscle mass exponentially... that is why most meat heads at the gym are swoll... the juice buddy... not everyone is genetically gifted to do NATURAL bodybuilding, to those my hats go off every time I meet one... i aint a dick... i give respect where respect is earned...

Yes, arnold and his buddies were all on the juice man... look up his encyclopedia of weightlifting, the old version, not the new(90's) edited version... at the very back of the book, it clearly shows his juicing cycle for all to see and he openly promoted it when he was young in the federations of bb..

if you knew more about the industry, you would know that Joe Weider, the famous guy with the equipment and muscle magazines would supply arnold with all the steroids he needed... LIKE I SAID, DO SOME RESEARCH&#8203;.




> *
> 
> lmao werd steroids are a ENHANCER. did arnold just shoot up an magically becaue a baby hulk? so every bodybuilder on the earth is just wrong its all the juice not their routine. you're lyin to yourself bro.​
> ​
> ...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 18, 2012)

no shit they all took steroids dude. i said that lol quit makin points of shit ive already said. what i said was they didnt turn into baby hulk by themselves. it was juice an trainin similar to mine. not sayin what im doin is the way to go its what i have available to me so thats what i do. i also make it a point to do other things to stay well versed with my fitness/trainin.

for like the millionth time i said crossfit isnt prime trainin for an athlete aside ones that go to the crossfit games as you said. i am referin to normal people dude. everyday joes that wanna be in a all around fitness. so now that we got that clear even tho it shoulda been clear like 7 posts ago cause thats how long ive been sayin that crossfit exercises are very optimal for a person that doesnt just wanna go to the gym an bench an squat.

an explain to me how kippin pullups can cause serious injury? the only reason i can see that is the end motion. or do you say that just cause you do strict pullups? when you kip the goal isnt to maximize the work of your lats its to get more workload done in a shorter amount of time. for the record ive never kipped in my life i like strict, but i bet you if i was in them games id be kippin my ass off gettin my whole body active than just my lats. an i havent seen any workout in crossfit where you do more than 30 box jumps an even 30 usually doesnt come up. atleast not continuously


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

the kip applies plenty of internal and external forces at the joint capsule which is very bad man...

30 for how many sets? 

I know all about the kip, i do not need any schooling on it...

xfit is not the only "optimal" training for someone just wanting to go to the gym and not bench and squat. why is it so narrow for you? squat and bench....all the time


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 18, 2012)

thats what i just said. about the kip

an ive never seen one where you do 30 each set its usually dependin on your level of fitness but the highest ive seen all together is 20-25 an lower than that when you're doin it in rounds. an i know its not the only optimal thing you can do, but ppl like the diversity an thats why it has such a "cult" followin. thats another reason why i want to open my own box because i dont want to have some of the wods back to back that some boxs do. i wanna have my clients get rest in the shit they just destroyed a day ago. 

i keep sayin squat/bench cause those are usually the generic workouts everyone does that goes to the gym an that can get quite borin.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

you said on the way down... very general... 

the glenohumeral joint undergoes plenty of stress when doing the kip... you add push presses and power cleans and then box jumps.... that is disaster waiting to happen. Ive heard plenty of stories of blown out rotator cuffs... the same people that endorsed xfit with their lives 6months earlier...

if you want to make money, get the box ... there are plenty of sheep that need to spend their money...


as for the box jumps. if the xfit people were smart enough, they would know that doing over 35 box jumps is retarded.... how many rounds do you do of 30 box jumps? more then 3?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 18, 2012)

ok thats if you do all of those on the same day or in the same workout. as i said ive seen how they set up wods wont be how i do mine. im also gonna ass mma type trainin into my workouts so i guess ill be under the crossfit label but doin things a little different.

ive never done any round with 30 each round. around 30-40 total in the workout but not each round an ive never seen a wod that have you do an insane amount of box jumps.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

it does not have to be just box jumps, why so narrow?

doing 35 snatches in a row is fucking retarded, that is what I am talking about. Do you not see how dumb that is? 

Olympic lifts are meant for power, not endurance... these lifts when done with poor technique, as is almost always the case xfit, will lead to a serious injury...

Just seeing their homepage, I can see their haphazardly designed wod's... clearly they think doing high number of reps of snatches, clean and jerks, power cleans, box jumps, is good for the body... it is a temporary thing... is all... check their homepage and you can clearly see that there are plenty of wod's that have you do snatches, cleans, jumps, sprints to maximum for time...

forcing you to do these exercises in a fast pace is the wrong thing to do... these lifts take skill, not brute force...


and how is mma correlate to xfit?

tell me, what in xfit is specific to mma?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 19, 2012)

you were just askin bout box jumps thats why.

puttin 800 pounds on a back squat an shittin your intestines out is pretty fuckin retarded too

the ppl who do crossfit dont want just power. almost always...c'mon dude we both know its all on the person. if they're serious with it they will keep good form thru all 30 just because they took the time to learn them an do them correctly with lighter weights for 30 reps an worked the weight up.

gimme a wod that does all those movements at a high rep for time? i bet you cant cause the only high rep movments they have are body weight shit. so you're sayin once you have that skill an physically have it wired into you to do them correctly you cant pick up the pace of how many you do an how fast?

an it has nothin to do with their crossfit, but i have a different idea of what crossfit should be. you should be good at olympic lifts, bodyweight exercises, flexibility, endurance, combat skills, runnin, bikin, swimmin just basically anythin you'd need in life. fuck ill take my classes or have a damn rock climbin wall built in my box.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 19, 2012)

an not all wods are for time. some have you do certain amount of reps on the minute for a certain amount of time. an its hardly a lot of reps. it seems to me bad form varies by the person. some ppl get sloppy no matter what kinda trainin they're doin an others are form nazi's. that goes for every gym


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just go to crossfit.com

You can check for yourself.

Bud, and bad form is done by pro's too. They are no exception if they are given such high set and rep volumes.

Unless your max 1000 plus, 800 pounds is very uncommon for most.


With the things you just mentioned, you have madevmy points more valid. Sports conditioning is all about explosive endurance and speed. Xfit cannot focus on either one cause as you mentioned, they combine a bunch of shit. With real strength and conditioning, we can focus in on each and master, keyword is master each pattern in technique, remove any abnormalities, become more explosive through explosive training.

If you can, attend LSU. They have one of the best strength and conditioning coaches in the nation in coach Moffitt.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 19, 2012)

aight dude im done with this. this shit an the reason i will open my box HAS NOTHIN to do with sports conditionin holy fuck. im not gonna be tryin to make athletes that go into sports of any kinda. jesus christ you're startin to debate like sativa high with your one track mind.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 19, 2012)

jeez, i see you do not take good advice man...

I should have known from the way you structured your programs it was a waste of time...

all in all, you have good intentions and hopefully it will work out for... I would like to visit your "box" one day to see how you work and hopefully I could learn some things from you...

and the only one sided person here is you man...

you have no clue on my history within this game. you think Im just some ol slum making shit upp>>> lolllll


I encourage you to continue with your hand stand pushups and countless number of oly lifts thinking they are for fitness and make you a beast.... LOL


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 19, 2012)

i dont need your advice seein as how im lookin pretty damn good an liftin decent weight. i also would rather not take advice from a person who thinks olympic lifts an sport specific trainin is the only way to train. thats fuckin retarded

once again my routine fits me fine id rather do that then slide on the floor with some baby weighted vest.

how am i one sided considerin i do all aspects of trainin where you're one tracked. you're soo wrapped up in what you do like its a cult yet you call crossfitters a cult....lmao

i dont care bout your history really that doesnt mean a thing to me. you think you the only one on earth that knows about fitness?

i will do my handstand pushups an i dont do countless number of olympic lifts. nice try tho. stay on that 1 rep max every 10 minutes tho man cause thats gonna make you HARDCORE.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 19, 2012)

LOL


thats cool man... 

I NEVER CLAIMED I KNOW EVERYTHING... YOU ARE MAKING THAT RETARDED CLAIM ALL THE TIME...

I wish you the best and I will stop debating with someone of your caliber...

and yea, olympic lifts are never sport specific... LOL that was a joke... and you dont know shit...


What do you know about olympic lifts? Let us see what you know?

How is it now specific to football, shot put, discus, track and field? 

you seem to know everything about it... ( you gonna say, "why you saying i know everything") LOL


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 20, 2012)

that dumb ass statement gives off the vibe of you know soo much more than anyone bro. the whole topic of this conversation was about crossfit which is for the average person not someone interested in sports. if you think an olympic lift is JUST made for niggas doin olympic shit then thats your own stupidity.

i dont know jack shit about olympic lift, but as i said i do know you dont have to be tryin out for the football team or the olympics for them to benefit someone.

ONE TRACK MIND ONE TRACK MIND ONE TRACK MIND. can you explain to me how discus an track an field aside sprints/long distance runs/hurdles are functional?

im not gonna pretend to know what im talkin about just by goin to a website an lookin at a few lifts.

oh wow you're showin some spark of intelligence by actually readin what i said when i clearly never said i know shit about olympic lifts.

an you can LOL all you want but my body doesnt lie so apparently what im doin is workin.

an you once again bring up shit i didnt say lol god its gettin pathetic now. where can you show me i said you know everythin?


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 20, 2012)

If you knew what sport specific means, you would know with that nigga statement, you are retarded.

I am more retarded for talking this subject with someone does not even know what sport specific means... You see, thats why your box will suck.. You know nothing about training, just the stupid bullshit you read off myth and fiction.

You have been saying on your last few retarded posts that i know everything and you just said it on your most recent post.

Why you bringing shakira?

Nobody ever said they were only meant for football and just cause they are called olympic lifts does not mean every sport in the olympics does them... Why so one sided again man? 

Who the hell said shot put or discus was functional? Bro, you really dont get sports training, just admit it man...

You pulling shit ou of air. I said they benefit from doing oly lifts, they sport specific... I will give you a clue, the triple extension


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 20, 2012)

lemme just bring it to you direct since you cant grasp the concept after the many posts. you may wanna put the weed down for this one dumb ass.

if my goal isnt sport specific trainin they why in the fuck would i do a sport specific trainin routine? sure the base of a sport specific can be used in a normal persons workout, but that wouldnt be sport specific anymore now would it smart guy?

my box is gonna be more than fine. you keep thinkin you're churnin out d1 athletes outa that shitty hs you work at when in reality most of em prolly dont even make it to college.

so you're tellin me only ppl in the olympics do olympic lifts? is that what you're sayin cause for me to be retarded by sayin that, that would have to be true. bet it aint retarded 

oh an that "im not gonna pretend i know what im talkin bout" line wasnt directed at you it was literally me sayin im not gonna pretend i know about certain lifts from watchin a few videos. that was an answer to your question askin if i knew anythin about olympic lifts. the world and everythin i say doesnt revolve around you chief. 

nobody said they were functional i said they wasnt. you brought them up an i just added that fact. silly goose

so now you're tryin to tell me the only ppl that can benefit from olympic lifts are ppl that are doin some kinda sport? RETARDED


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 19, 2013)

theres a crossfit in my office complex. Fucking tools are always in the parking lots with weights making grunting noises and cheering each other on. Its a weird gym. Its like you pay to be friends with the people at the gym and hang out and workout. 

also exercise is stupid.


----------

